# UCLA PS



## sophiedog (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys,
So I'm working on my personal statement for UCLA screenwriting and am wondering how much biographical info to include. USC and Columbia are clear that their personal statements are also more autobiographical essays--is this what UCLA actually wants too? How much info is too much? 

Here's UCLA's info about their personal statement:
"On the back of this form, please state your purpose in applying for graduate study, your particular area of specialization within the major, your plans for future occupation or profession, and any additional information that may aid the selection committee in evaluating your preparation and your aptitude for graduate study at UCLA....The University of California is committed to excellence and equity in every facet of its mission. Teaching, research, professional and public service contributions that promote diversity and equal opportunity are encouraged and given recognition in the evaluation of the applicant's qualifications. These contributions to diversity and equal opportunity can take a variety of forms including efforts to advance equitable access to education, public service that addresses the needs of California's diverse population, or research in a scholar's area of expertise that explores inequalities.

Please describe any aspects of your personal background, accomplishments, or achievements that will allow the department to evaluate your contributions to the University's diversity mission. For example, please discuss any academic research interests focusing on cultural, societal, or educational problems as they affect underserved segments of society; educational experiences that provide an understanding how to address the academic needs of underrepresented students, or evidence of an intention to use the doctoral degree toward serving disadvantaged individuals or populations. In addition, please describe any aspects of your personal background that might add to the diversity of the graduate group, such as experience living in bicultural communities, experience with barriers in access to higher education, multicultural competency, economic challenges, fluency in other languages, physical or mental disability, or other life experiences that will enable you to address the needs of our diverse society in your scholarly career."

So I'd say yes it's a biographical essay too, but how much is too much? For ex--tell them about growing up with your alcoholic father to underscore your ability to empathize with people or no? (not a personal ex but that kind of thing). I'm estimating my statement will be close to 3 pages single spaced. 
Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## barbsteele (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow, those instructions are a lot more... intense than I expected...

But I think it would be a mistake to try and address everything. I'd say pick a few points that are particular strengths and unique characteristics of you. They also say on the page that links to the Personal Statement PDF "be concise and specific". Three pages single space seems like a LOT! The USC essay is 2 pages DOUBLE spaced (you might make them cross-eyed if you submit something single spaced ) The committee is reading hundreds of these things, remember -- focus on a few highlights that relate specifically to why you want to be a filmmaker and concentrate on those.

If "you" or whoever grew up with an alcoholic father and some incident relating to that made you want to become a filmmaker (spending summer days escaping the house to watch movie marathons in your local theater, finding solace in "good" fathers you saw in movies, learning to be empathetic to people by living with an alcoholic and wanting to use filmmaking to present the public with empathetic representations of people with crippling issues, etc). But if it isn't intimately related to your career goals, I'd say don't include it. You can always bring it up in the interview, when you get to that stage.

Of course, I'm still a couple weeks from hearing from USC, and haven't started working on my own essay for the UCLA app yet, so you might want to ignore me and do your own thing  But personally, I'd try to keep it to three pages double-spaced or less.


----------



## sophiedog (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks barb! Yeah they do include a lot of instructions, thanks for the advice. I think I will double space. I wish they gave more specific guidelines (like "you've got 2 pages,12 pt. font, double-spaced, any more and we won't read it!"), but that helps. Good luck with USC!


----------



## jesster (Oct 13, 2008)

the ucla app does say 2 pages only just so you know.

do u know if we have to actually type it on that form that we have to sign? because it says attach an extra sheet to this if necessary so im not sure. im so afraid of screwing up the format blah


----------



## sophiedog (Oct 13, 2008)

Really? I can't find that anywhere, I see a 2 page limit for the treatment if you're applying to production (I'm applying for screenwriting), but nothing about the statements. I could be totally missing it though. I don't think we have to type it on the form, I think it would be better to have the whole thing on one document, not split between the form and another page.


----------



## xavier039 (Oct 13, 2008)

I also remember reading that the personal statement should only be two pages longs.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 13, 2008)

I wrote of parts of my life that led to my imagination running wild and explained what kept me from pursuing it before and what got me to pursue it now.  I also mentioned what I expected from the program, and what I hoped it would mean for my future.

I also wove a thematic device through it.  

I don't recall a page limit on ANY of the UCLA screenwriting stuff, but I could be wrong, it was two years ago.  Just call Cecelia Wilmott and ask...she's super helpful.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh, and I printed it out and stapled it to the form separately.  I wrote "see attached" or something in the space on the form.


----------



## sophiedog (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------

